# Alternativen zu Jogginghosen



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand vllt. eine Alternative zu Jogginghosen?
Also ich find Jogginghosen so gemütlich aber ich möchte nicht mit so einem Schlapperlook rumlaufen.
Gibt es da vllt. richtige Alternativen, also nicht so Baggys.

Danke für eure Hilfe (:


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Baggys sind ja vom Stoff her anders als Jogginghosen, sucht du also so etwas was auch vom Stoff her in Richtung Jogginghose geht, oder egal woraus, hauptsache gemütlich und nicht gammel-like?


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

gemütlich und eher nicht so in jogginghosen style, das soll schon etwas vernünftiger aussehen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

gemütlich sind shorts , nur scheiße im winter...

oder ne gemütliche jeans mit schön platz ...

du suchst doch was zum raus gehen oder?
wenn es nur für drinnen ist empfhel ich die satine unterhosen

oder der schlabberlook mit jogginghose & pulli 

ist doch egal !
der schlabberlook ist chicker als so manche kleider von promis


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

nein ich möcht da gerne mit zur uni gehen und am besten aus jeans bzw. bzw. wie das hier http://www.carhartt-wip.com/products/fw10/men/pants/loosefit/I000949


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> nein ich möcht da gerne mit zur uni gehen und am besten aus jeans bzw. bzw. wie das hier http://www.carhartt-...oosefit/I000949



Jo, hätte auch ne stylishe Cargo empfohlen.


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt doch so extrem bequeme Jeans dacht ich mal :S


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es gibt doch so extrem bequeme Jeans dacht ich mal :S



ja das gibt es natürlich nur ich hab zurzeit gerade eine carharrtt oldschool hose, die wirklich so verdammt eng im schritt geschnitten ist, dass ich die hose immer auf halb acht hängen hab.
cargo wär toll.<3


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> ja das gibt es natürlich nur ich hab zurzeit gerade eine carharrtt oldschool hose, die wirklich so verdammt eng im schritt geschnitten ist, dass ich die hose immer auf halb acht hängen hab.
> cargo wär toll.<3



also mal so unter uns, ich bin zwar kein Skater oder sonstwas (ich bin genau genommen gar nix o.O) aber ich kauf meine Jeans meist 1-2 Nummern zu gross weil die 1. eh eingehen und 2. viel bequemer sind und das gar nicht auffällt... vorallem halt im Schritt ists extrem viel bequemer wenn du so bequeme Jeans trägst mit ein paar nummern drüber :>


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> also mal so unter uns, ich bin zwar kein Skater oder sonstwas (ich bin genau genommen gar nix o.O) aber ich kauf meine Jeans meist 1-2 Nummern zu gross weil die 1. eh eingehen und 2. viel bequemer sind und das gar nicht auffällt... vorallem halt im Schritt ists extrem viel bequemer wenn du so bequeme Jeans trägst mit ein paar nummern drüber :>



ja bin halt rein gewachsen.
häng zurzeit an der hier:
http://www.titus.de/item,520559,Reell+Cargo+Cargo-Ripstop-2.html?CategoryTreeNodeID=111271&SubCategoryTreeNodeID=291073&VariantTreeNodeID=499331&SelectSmallestVariant=1


----------



## shadow24 (26. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. eine Alternative zu Jogginghosen?
> Also ich find Jogginghosen so gemütlich aber ich möchte nicht mit so einem Schlapperlook rumlaufen.
> Gibt es da vllt. richtige Alternativen, also nicht so Baggys.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe (:




nackt rumlaufen

Turnhose

Bademantel(darunter kannst du nackt sein oder die Turnhose tragen)

oder du bestellst dir hier gleich deinen Judo-Kampfanzug:
http://www.teamsport.net/kampfsport/kampfsportbekleidung/phoenix-255-140-blau-takachi-kyoto-judo-anzug.html


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

skater marken :
hosen von dc,titus & element sitzen gut 
hosen von billabong kannste in die pfeife rauchen 

ist das nicht arg kurz für winter?


obenrum empfehl ich dir nen pulli von den oben genannten marken (vans ist auch gut)
oder eine sweatjacke + t-shirt

btw die hosen von jack & jones sitzen auch gut


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

windbreaker <3
btw kann den nur von surplus empfehlen, kann man wirklich als übergangsjacke und in den kalten monaten perferkt tragen


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

alter bei "check in" hatte ich letztens ne geile jacke an (ich glaub die wahr von vans)
wenn du die angezogen hast warst du aufeinmal kante  xD


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

durch windbreaker wirst du auch breiter (oder du pumpst einfach ein bisschen ;D)


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

was auch stil hat ist Röhre mit Chucks und Hemd  
es sieht so gut aus *____*
das hemd am besten offen und dazu weißen t-shirt

röhren jeans sitzen aber find ich auch gut 
außer du bist ein 150kilo kollos


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was auch stil hat ist Röhre mit Chucks und Hemd
> es sieht so gut aus *____*
> das hemd am besten offen und dazu weißen t-shirt
> 
> ...



ich bin zwar über dem normgewicht aber röhrenjeans stehen mir nicht .  ich bin eher so der lässige aber doch noch gehobene typ yooa


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> ich bin zwar über dem normgewicht aber röhrenjeans stehen mir nicht .  ich bin eher so der lässige aber doch noch gehobene typ yooa



kommt drauf an welche farbe ne

dunkelblaue jeans stehen mir nicht dafür stehen mit graue und besche (schreibt man das so)

es gibt nicht gehobeneres als nen hemd mit jeans & damit das nicht so dumm aussieht röhre aus styl need  

schick sind auch hemden bzw t-shirts mit v-ausschnitt oder einfach pullis 
schöne mütze + schal dazu (schal am besten blau/weiß mit S04 logo  )


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Oktober 2010)

Hosen sind für Feiglinge, die was zu verstecken haben. Let it swing, baby!


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hosen sind für Feiglinge, die was zu verstecken haben. Let it swing, baby!



Made my day


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hosen sind für Feiglinge, die was zu verstecken haben. Let it swing, baby!



ich geh zum schneider und lass mir eine hose schneidern mit offenem schritt!


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hosen sind für Feiglinge, die was zu verstecken haben. Let it swing, baby!



Da haben deine Nachbarn bestimmt Freude, wenn du in den Buxen rausgehst.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

auf fkk steht weder meine freundin noch meine lehrer (1steres zumindest nicht in der öffentlichkeit)
vllt sollt ich sonntag mal ohne hose in die kirche da wird der pastor augen machen


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> auf fkk steht weder meine freundin noch meine lehrer (1steres zumindest nicht in der öffentlichkeit)
> vllt sollt ich sonntag mal ohne hose in die kirche da wird der pastor augen machen



Augen wird er nicht machen. Er wird dir Beine machen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> vllt sollt ich sonntag mal ohne hose in die kirche da wird der pastor augen machen


dann braucht er dich ja nicht mehr mit den augen auszuziehen höhöhö ... >_<


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2010)

Oder er laed Dich zu einer privaten Bibelstunde ein...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Augen wird er nicht machen. Er wird dir Beine machen.



er wird mich ins nächste zimmer locken


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oder er laed Dich zu einer privaten Bibelstunde ein...


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich laufe zuhause immer in Badehosen / Shorts rum... auch wenns draussen -10 Grad ist... sollt ich mir Gedanken machen :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich laufe zuhause immer in Badehosen / Shorts rum... auch wenns draussen -10 Grad ist... sollt ich mir Gedanken machen :O


Nö, wieso? o_O
Solangs drinnen schön warm ist reicht sowas locker und gemütlich isses auch


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, wieso? o_O
> Solangs drinnen schön warm ist reicht sowas locker und gemütlich isses auch



Na ja, mein Beinbart leidet so dermassen bei geschlossenen Hosen


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

wenns drauszen so kalt ist wie in stalingrad und dich deutsche angreifen 

loool


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich laufe zuhause immer in Badehosen / Shorts rum... auch wenns draussen -10 Grad ist... sollt ich mir Gedanken machen :O



mach ich auch 
kurze unterhose oder kurze jogginghose 
mit letzterem geh ich auch durchaus raus so zum kaufpark oder nachbar oder fussball spielen

schön dicker lieblings element pulli an & los gehts


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schön dicker lieblings element pulli an & los gehts


oh ja, die pullis von element sind teils echt kuschelig


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe nur perfekt gestylt nach draussen... also nie in Jogginghosen oder so... :S immer gepflegt und so! nur 1x letzten Sommer bin ich mit Shorts, badeschlappen und nem zerzausten Metallica Shirt in Baumarkt gefahren xD musste Gas geben weil der sonst geschlossen hätte :s


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2010)

Probier die adidas Firebird Hosen. Gibts in vielen Farben und sind im Endeffekt eldere Jogginghosen (Aber schweineteuer).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe ihn <3 nur da ist das große runde logo drauf nicht so klein doch den hab auch in blau


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur perfekt gestylt nach draussen... also nie in Jogginghosen oder so... :S immer gepflegt und so! nur 1x letzten Sommer bin ich mit Shorts, badeschlappen und nem zerzausten Metallica Shirt in Baumarkt gefahren xD musste Gas geben weil der sonst geschlossen hätte :s



man kann auch mit jogginghose perfekt gestilt sein 

ich gehe nie ungeduscht ausm haus das ist ein absolutes no go
und ich finde kurze jogginghose mit dickem pulli und mütze hat was edeleres also so wie ich es trage


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

ungewaschen geht wirklich nicht
firebird ist wirklich cool.^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> ungewaschen geht wirklich nicht
> firebird ist wirklich cool.^^



wirklich ist wirklich wirklich dein neues wort um sachen wirklich zu betonen?
ich zumeinem teil finde es wirklich schlimm ungeduschte wirklich fettige haare zu sehen ..


----------



## schäubli (26. Oktober 2010)

ja wirklich^^


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> ungewaschen geht wirklich nicht
> firebird ist wirklich cool.^^



55€ >_< Bereue trotzdem keinen Cent 



Mit der dazugehörenden Trainignsjacke sieht es klasse aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

55 euro ist nicht viel geld wenn du das mit billabong , element oder vans vergleichst


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 55 euro ist nicht viel geld wenn du das mit billabong , element oder vans vergleichst





Ja, bei den Marken seh ich aber keinen Grund, weil sie sich imho nicht von 08/15 Shirts unterscheiden.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja, bei den Marken seh ich aber keinen Grund, weil sie sich imho nicht von 08/15 Shirts unterscheiden.



 naja billabong auf jeden fall und van teils auch aber element nicht ich liebe dieses logo (mhh vllt lass ich mir es tätowieren) aber es geht ja nicht um t-shirt sondern um jacken 
und da find ich die eleme pulli einzigartig 

und so ne adidas trainingsjacke in grau hat auch charm 
nur bitte nicht in schwarz gold wie die ganzen asi ischen bei mir auf der schule


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Also rote Firebird+rote Trainingsjacke geht absolut garnicht ^^
Ich trage lange Jogginghosen nur zu Hause und beim Training.

Wenns für unterwegs gemütlich sein soll ists entweder ne kurze 'Konzerthose' oder eben ne schlabrige Cargo, die sehen eig. ganz nice aus, zumindest manche.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Also rote Firebird+rote Trainingsjacke geht absolut garnicht ^^
> Ich trage lange Jogginghosen nur zu Hause und beim Training.
> 
> Wenns für unterwegs gemütlich sein soll ists entweder ne kurze 'Konzerthose' oder eben ne schlabrige Cargo, die sehen eig. ganz nice aus, zumindest manche.




Naja, ist eben sportlich (Höh, wer hätte das gedacht) und sieht zumindestens viel besser aus als ne ieine graue Schlabberhose und ein verschwitztes Shirt.


----------



## Jester (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle die Haremshose!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbegrenzte Freiheit und soooviel Luft!
Ich habe meine für 30€ in Istanbul erstanden und es ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15S0g8pG6HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich empfehle den mantel


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2010)

@Jester


/epic need


----------



## Jester (26. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Jester
> 
> 
> /epic need



Du glaubst garnicht, wie episch dein Need ist! Diese Hosen sind der absolute Gewinn!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht, wie episch dein Need ist! Diese Hosen sind der absolute Gewinn!



Du die bau ich mir schon selber


----------



## Kuya (27. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. eine Alternative zu Jogginghosen?
> Also ich find Jogginghosen so gemütlich aber ich möchte nicht mit so einem Schlapperlook rumlaufen.
> Gibt es da vllt. richtige Alternativen, also nicht so Baggys.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe (:



Hehe, ich hab die "ultimative Alternative" für dich.
Aber ich bezweifle das du sowas anziehst. 
Nicht nur wenn ich "Feiern gehe", sondern gerade im Winter wenn ich daheim bin, liebe ich "Lederhosen".
Die sind unglaublich gemütlich, halten warm, und fühlen sich einfach nur gut an. 

Ich vermute aber mal, du bist nicht gerade der Metal'er oder Goth'.


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2010)

Also die Firebird von Adidas sieht dann aber IMO genauso gammelig aus wie jede andere Jogginghose.
Würde zu einer Cargo-Hose raten wenn du damit zur Uni willst. Ich trage fast nix anderes wenn nicht grad Sommer ist. Sind bequem und haben viele Taschen. Muss auch keine Marken-Cargo-Hose sein... gibt schon welche für 30 Euro bei C&A.


----------



## Chakalaker (27. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. eine Alternative zu Jogginghosen?
> Also ich find Jogginghosen so gemütlich aber ich möchte nicht mit so einem Schlapperlook rumlaufen.
> Gibt es da vllt. richtige Alternativen, also nicht so Baggys.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe (:




Röhrenjeans <3 
Evtl normale jeans?


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Röhrenjeans <3



Die sind aber alles andere als bequem ^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die sind aber alles andere als bequem ^^



nein?
Röhrenjeans sitzen schön gut & bequem ist halt nur nix für 150kilo Berge...


----------



## Jester (27. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die sind aber alles andere als bequem ^^



Wenn man sie tief genug trägt sind sie sogar sehr bequem!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn man sie tief genug trägt sind sie sogar sehr bequem!



Sag ich doch


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2010)

Meldet sich der TE mal wieder zu Wort? Würde mich mal interessieren was er nun anzieht ;D


----------



## Chakalaker (28. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn man sie tief genug trägt sind sie sogar sehr bequem!




Die bequemsten Hosen überhaupt^-^


----------



## Seph018 (28. Oktober 2010)

Uiuiui wie hier einige Kargo-Hosen empfehlen. Finde ich geht vom Style her mal gaaaar nicht ^^ Aber jedem das seine.
Hab auch miesen need auf diese Haremshose xD Bräuchte ich zwar noch was passendes obenrum aber das find't sich schon. Röhrenjeans muss ich mir auch eine zulegen... argh da muss ich echt mal wieder nach Berlin reinfahren, wie ich es hasse. Btw, da ich an sich kein Bequemlichkeitsproblem habe, kann ich da kaum helfen v.v


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Uiuiui wie hier einige Kargo-Hosen empfehlen. Finde ich geht vom Style her mal gaaaar nicht ^^ Aber jedem das seine.
> Hab auch miesen need auf diese Haremshose xD Bräuchte ich zwar noch was passendes obenrum aber das find't sich schon. Röhrenjeans muss ich mir auch eine zulegen... argh da muss ich echt mal wieder nach Berlin reinfahren, wie ich es hasse. Btw, da ich an sich kein Bequemlichkeitsproblem habe, kann ich da kaum helfen v.v



ähm ?
obenrum kannst du ja so ein kung-fu mantel tragen


----------



## Chakalaker (29. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ähm ?
> obenrum kannst du ja so ein kung-fu mantel tragen




Dann müsste man sich nie wieder sorgen machen das einer das gleiche trägt


----------

